# cat treats???



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I've read about people using all kinds of different treats for rats, and we have cats that love treats so we always have cat treats. sense lots of them have protein in them would they be a healthy treat for rats gave to in moderation? and would brands like Friskies crispies, Friskies party mix and Whiskas temptations be good brands?


----------



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have read somewhere that cat food is good for making your rats put on weight if they are rescues and in need.. I have fed my girls pouches of cat food and they loved it (only half of one between four) as part of a balanced and healthy diet it should be fine. I also feed them dog biscuits as treats... They love those  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks  just trying to give them a big selection of food but with little fuzz and with a small budget


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I sometimes give some small dry kibbley bits to my rats as a treat, they love crunchy cat treats. A few times when I've been a bit cash-poor, I've mixed in a little dry kibble and dry pasta to their regular nuggets, just to make it last a few days longer. I give them a small dish of wet cat food sometimes if I think any of them seem a bit out of sorts, it bolsters their energy and is nutritious; and again, they just love it. Plain dog biscuits have been a hit in the past too. Yesterday, I gave them all a couple of little bits of Go-cat Crunchy & Tender food and they nearly took my fingers off in excitement!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha awe and ok dog treats won't be hard either to get them we also have dogs haha  I have a little animal obsession 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

We're all a little obsessed here


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha thats great  no one in my family except my mother is a sucker for animals we barley ever go into the pet store for something with out bringing home a poor lonely animal even fish haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

The trick is to use tge treats as a tool, so if your rats are young they need a bit extra protien, cat or kitten treats are often goid for thus, though check the lable and pick those with high protien but lowish fat. Also avoid sugary or salty treats. If you can find ones with liver in thats even better as they are full of copper so great for youngsters. If your rats are oldef yhese treats are no longer great for yhem, however you can often get old animal treats full of b vits, glucosamine etc, these are aldo often good, again avoid fatty, sugary etc treats, they shouldnt be junk food for rats.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks  and I posted a thread that has pictures of my rats because when I got them I didn't know how old they are everyone says they look about 5-6 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

